# Tecumseh H50



## Ska Fan (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey everybody, 
Does anbybody know where i can get some specs on the tecumseh H50?


Thanks


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

